# Looking for some help, please!



## DStine (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello all! I sadly have just come into possession of this bike because my Great Grandma (95 years old) just passed away. I am pretty sure it is a decently pricey bike, but I could be wrong. I can't seem to pinpoint what exactly it is, or how much it is worth. Any help from you guys would be awesome, and much appreciated! Also, I'm pretty positive everything on the bike is original, except for the tires because they say made in Taiwan and look very new compared to everything else!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2018)

Private message sent.
Check your inbox.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your Great Grandma.
Oh and, you're not wrong.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 25, 2018)

DStine said:


> Hello all! I sadly have just come into possession of this bike because my Great Grandma (95 years old) just passed away. I am pretty sure it is a decently pricey bike, but I could be wrong. I can't seem to pinpoint what exactly it is, or how much it is worth. Any help from you guys would be awesome, and much appreciated! Also, I'm pretty positive everything on the bike is original, except for the tires because they say made in Taiwan and look very new compared to everything else! View attachment 795046 View attachment 795047 View attachment 795049 View attachment 795050 View attachment 795051 View attachment 795054 View attachment 795057



 Some of these guys on here know a lot more than me but I'll start out by saying that's a pretty rare bike you have there I know that for sure looks to be all original and probably worth some good coin to the right collector  Believe that's like a 39 Schwinn 40 Schwinn cantilever autocycle and One of the rare colors green with only blue being more rare I'm sure some of the other guys will be posting up on this one fairly quickly beautiful nice original bike you have there you're a lucky man sorry for your grandma's passing


----------



## fattyre (Apr 25, 2018)

Daymn!   Sit back and let whats about to happen soak in.   That is a highly desired bike and near the top for collectable Schwinns.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 25, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Daymn!   Sit back and let whats about to happen soak in.   That is a highly desired bike and near the top for collectable Schwinns.



Yeah it's getting ready to get crazy around here


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 25, 2018)

:eek: $$$$


----------



## jkent (Apr 25, 2018)

Original paint super deluxe prewar cantilever Schwinn.
I wouldn't be surprised to see offers over $7500.
JKent

*Restored 1st year schwinn cantilever autocycle 1938- "majestic" nice bike! 1350.00*


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 25, 2018)

DStine said:


> Hello all! I sadly have just come into possession of this bike because my Great Grandma (95 years old) just passed away. I am pretty sure it is a decently pricey bike, but I could be wrong. I can't seem to pinpoint what exactly it is, or how much it is worth. Any help from you guys would be awesome, and much appreciated! Also, I'm pretty positive everything on the bike is original, except for the tires because they say made in Taiwan and look very new compared to everything else! View attachment 795046 View attachment 795047 View attachment 795049 View attachment 795050 View attachment 795051 View attachment 795054 View attachment 795057




Cool [emoji41] Beans !

Don’t take less than $10K !


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 25, 2018)

Why do I hear the Jaws theme song playing in the background of this thread.......


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 25, 2018)

Cha-ching!!! Take your time and wait for the offers to roll in.


----------



## jkent (Apr 25, 2018)

I believe this is a 1939
But definitely a Cantilever Super Deluxe Autocycle.
Original paint but slight rot in the tank. Otherwise a very nice and very desirable bike.
Good Luck and be patient with taking offers. They will only get better.
If I had the funds I'd be all over it, I really like the color combo. It's a big plus in selling points as well.
One of my bucket list bikes and I'm sure many others as well.
JKent


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 25, 2018)

I bet his message box is full by now. What a great bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear of your great grandmother's passing. Amongst, I'm sure, her many other attributes, she certainly had great taste in bicycles. Best of luck.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 25, 2018)

jkent said:


> I believe this is a 1939
> But definitely a Cantilever Super Deluxe Autocycle.
> Original paint but slight rot in the tank. Otherwise a very nice and very desirable bike.
> Good Luck and be patient with taking offers. They will only get better.
> ...



Wouldnt a Special deluxe have a rear drum brake and a high flange front hub???


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like a nice original 1939 Super Deluxe.  Missing the fender bomb, but pretty nice shape!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 25, 2018)

_Show us the badge, that would tell you what it is even !!!_


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2018)

My Grandmother left me a clock...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh my! Picture perfect.

1939


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 25, 2018)

the thread and scrolled up to the top without spoiler alerts...Ill be honest,I blurted "OH,YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME!" ...GREAT bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> My Grandmother left me a clock...



 I'd rather have the bike then the Clock


----------



## kreika (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Great Grandma! It’s an amazing family heirloom! Keep it.


----------



## kreika (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe by the way!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2018)

It's badged "Our Own-EZ Speed-Hardware."
Which is pretty cool, because it's a Minnesota bike all the way.

 

 Its also interesting to note the white pin stripes.
I don't think I've ever seen that on a two tone green paint scheme.
The serial number definitely puts the frame manufacture at 1939, but take a good look at all of the components.
1940.
This bike was sold as a 1940 model.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> the thread and scrolled up to the top without spoiler alerts...Ill be honest,I blurted "OH,YOU GOTTA BE KIDDIN ME!" ...GREAT bike!!!!!!!!!



That’s exactly what I said! I’d probably give up my granny for that bike.


----------



## Kato (Apr 25, 2018)

Super kool bike and yep it's going to be worth some serious coin.......but I say keep it if at all possible.
Remember one thing - it's part of your family and as weird as that sounds especially these days it isn't something you can replace.
Even if you're not into bikes you may be once you do some research and understand what you have, how rare it is and how much they probably had to work to afford it........especially in 1939-40 or so.  I'd be asking for help / advice from CABE'ers on how to clean and service it correct and keep that in the family forever.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 25, 2018)

That bike is sweet. Not many green like that. Nice.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dang thats insanely nice!:eek:


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 25, 2018)

DStine said:


> Hello all! I sadly have just come into possession of this bike because my Great Grandma (95 years old) just passed away. I am pretty sure it is a decently pricey bike, but I could be wrong. I can't seem to pinpoint what exactly it is, or how much it is worth. Any help from you guys would be awesome, and much appreciated! Also, I'm pretty positive everything on the bike is original, except for the tires because they say made in Taiwan and look very new compared to everything else! [ATkeTACH=full]795046[/ATTACH] View attachment 795047 View attachment 795049 View attachment 795050 View attachment 795051 View attachment 795054 View attachment 795057



Cool ride! It's nice to see great finds still pop up. I would take the money and run. It's way out of my league. 
-Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ll give you a dude’s number that would love it, he goes by mortijohn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’ll give you a dude’s number that would love it, he goes by mortijohn.


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2018)

who and when were the tires changed,Darcie are you familiar with this bike?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’ll give you a dude’s number that would love it, he goes by mortijohn.



Lmao


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 25, 2018)

In no way, am I suggesting that this bike should be restored, but, I just couldn't resist a little before and after, just to show what this bike would've looked like when Great Grandpa bought it new from the local Hardware store back in 1940.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> In no way, am I suggesting that this bike should be restored, but, I just couldn't resist a little before and after, just to show what this bike would've looked like when Great Grandpa bought it new from the local Hardware store back in 1940.View attachment 795361 View attachment 795364




Sweet! 

 But the rear fender braces are not in the same location.


----------



## jkent (Apr 26, 2018)

Isn't that a double duty fork on the restored bike?
JKent


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! View attachment 795386 But the rear fender braces are not in the same location. View attachment 795387






jkent said:


> Isn't that a double duty fork on the restored bike?
> JKent




The beauty of a restoration project, is that all of the factory offered options are at your disposal, so you can set up the bike anyway you like.
1939 was a transitional year for Schwinn, and the lowered rear fender brace started showing up on the bikes then.
Since it was definitely a visual improvement over the odd looking high brace, I decided to go with it.
And yes, that is an original un modified boys, locking double duty fork on the restored bike.
Also a factory option in 1939.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 26, 2018)

Grandma is looking down on you and smiling


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 27, 2018)

wouldn't we all like to find that one at a yard sale for $50.00.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I’ll give you a dude’s number that would love it, he goes by mortijohn.



I think this is actually one of those rare cases where the bike whole is worth more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## kreika (Apr 27, 2018)

Not a single response back from the Dstine. Is this for real or another haa haa you got us? Lol.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 27, 2018)

kreika said:


> Not a single response back from the Dstine. Is this for real or another haa haa you got us? Lol.



It's for real.  I've been talking to him, very nice guy.


----------



## kreika (Apr 27, 2018)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> It's for real.  I've been talking to him, very nice guy.




Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 27, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 27, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 27, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 27, 2018)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> It's for real.  I've been talking to him, very nice guy.



 it's for real I talk to the guy when he first posted it real nice guy college student


----------

